# Teaser/ daisy chain for wahoo and other fish



## sniper (Oct 3, 2007)

A friend and I are going to go out and troll this weekend (weather allowing)

We want to get a wahoo and what ever else we can.

I need to know the best spread to troll. He has outriggers and downriggers. 

Can we make our own teasers to pull and where do you put them (Off the kleat?) 

Any help would be appreciated. We are new to this bluewater stuff. Thanks


----------



## bellafishing (Oct 1, 2007)

The 29 fathom ledge has been historically productive for Wahoo. Troll along it and watch your bottom machine. Also trolling over live bottom, structure, near rips or weedlines, etc... should produce. Woody (the blue hoo), and Wade (downtime 2)are greatpeople to ask about this kind of stuff as well. I don't know that you even really need the teasers for the hoo. Run some bonitas, bullet heads, maybe a stretch 30, and some sort of jet head. You can cover more ground by high-speed trolling just some bullets w/ weights in front of them. Not really sure what your lure selection is, your range, what size boat, what pass, etc...

Bob


----------



## Lil' Scout (Oct 1, 2007)

A little early for the Hoos around here, but stranger things have happened.:toast


----------



## Bryan Bennett (Dec 29, 2007)

I know of no better way to dig up a few wahoo than to troll a couple of Yo-Zuri Bonitas in the F53 size with single hooks. My favorite color is called the Ninja, which is the black one with the pink tiger stripes on the top. Close seconds are the purple/black back and the orange/black back. Run them fairly close to the transom and rubber band your line to the reel handle, or use transom release clips if you have them. On the outriggers, throw out a couple of blue/white Ilanders with select ballyhoo on a 10/0 hook. I've had good luck dragging a black/red Ilander rigged on wire with a ballyhoo, off the downrigger. Run it out until the downrigger line counter reads somewhere between 60 and 80 feet; experiment a little with the depth. As for location, the main thing I look for is clean, clear water, preferably blue, but clean green is OK. You can troll live bottom such as the Trysler Grounds (great time of year to pick off a monster king in this area), or the cliff-like area north of the Nipple. The rigs on the Steps might be holding some if the water has cleaned up over there. Any big bottom spot might be holding a 'hoo; my buddy Captain Allen Kruse aka "Rookie" caught an 80 pounder on the Allen Ship out of Perdido Pass early in the spring last year. High speed trolling with trolling leads will work, too, depending on your boat. If you're in an outboard boat you might have trouble finding a comfortable, efficient trolling speed in that 12 to 15 knot range. But I'd bet money on the Bonitas at 6-8 knots if there's a hooter around. If you'd like further help, give me a shout at Sam's in Orange Beach (251-981-4245) or PM me. Good luck, Bryan Bennett


----------

